# Cocoa Butter



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is cocoa butter okay for dogs to ingest? I have a stick of pure cocoa butter that I use to keep my feet from getting dry and rough, and I was wondering if I could use it on Basil's paws, too. However, he does like to lick his paws a lot, so he would probably end up ingesting some of it. Do you think cocoa butter could hurt him?


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it would be fine. I mean, it doesn't sound like it would be large quantities. The only thing is to make sure it doesn't have any other ingredients, although you said it's pure cocoa butter so this may not apply. If it has perfume/fragrance, don't do it. That's like a catch-all for a bunch of different toxins, which is why so many people have problems with fragranced skincare products. So eating it would be bad.


----------

